# sick ram?



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

my female ram isnt look good. she is really dark in color, and doesnt have the pink belly any more. she is very lethargic, and is breathing hard. she is also only staying at the bottom, not venturing torwards to the top unless chased by one of the other fish.

i am really worried because they we such nice fish. today has just been a pretty bad day  first the filter, now this


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

nevermind. she just died  :rip:


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

oh ****************. Rams are sensitive to water flux changes. did u do anything diff?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

nope. nothing different


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

u said ur filter crashed right?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah but that was on the other tank. the rams were in the 15, the filter was in the 29


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i forgot to mention this. my friend gave me his thing of shrimp pellets a week or 2 ago. it was opened when i got it (he had used it before). could that have done it. none of the other fishseem affected


----------

